# Upper Thread Guide Hook (Wiper) Not Functioning



## AmyRich (Jul 26, 2017)

My son, the budding entrepreneur, has purchased a used Consew 12 needle, one head commercial embroidery machine. The upper thread hook wiper has stopped operating, and the machine no longer trims. We have just received a new solenoid to correct the issue. While testing to see how to install the replacement my husband discovered both solenoids appear to be good (voltage meter test). The machine sends current to the solenoid. Any suggestions on what to check next?

The trimmer blades operate, but the Upper Thread Hook or Wiper that pulls the thread up into the velcro strips does not move.

We have been unable to find any Consew Embroidery machines online for repair videos or comparison. It is very similar in construction to the SWF and Tajima machines. 
Thank you!


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

If the motor is good most likely the bar that holds the velcro is adjusted wrong which in turn is causing the hook not to come out and go back in properly. This is easy to fix on most machines by changing the angle and height on this by the screws on the side that holds it to the machine. You will need to do this on both sides of the heads as its possible for one side to be right and the other side to still not operate.
I do not work on Consew but if you do not get this resolved I can point you to a tech that can be of assistance. 



AmyRich said:


> My son, the budding entrepreneur, has purchased a used Consew 12 needle, one head commercial embroidery machine. The upper thread hook wiper has stopped operating, and the machine no longer trims. We have just received a new solenoid to correct the issue. While testing to see how to install the replacement my husband discovered both solenoids appear to be good (voltage meter test). The machine sends current to the solenoid. Any suggestions on what to check next?
> 
> The trimmer blades operate, but the Upper Thread Hook or Wiper that pulls the thread up into the velcro strips does not move.
> 
> ...


----------

